# Dreams of my Father: A story of race and inheritance by Barak Obama



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

OK. Now that Testimony is finished, I'm starting Dreams from My Father







. I figure if he will be my next President, I ought to know more about him. Anyone read / reading / plan to read this one?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan on reading this...am also curious if anyone has read it and how they like it.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I finished the preface and introduction and am a few pages into the actual book.  I like his writing style and know that I am going to enjoy this already.  His writing is much like his speeches - very articulate and eloquent - but at the same time - very down to earth.

PS- I am a conservative but open minded and hopeful about his term.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I just started it yesterday.... Haven't gotten too far yet, finishing another book tonight.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Pigdeon,  Definitely let me what you think - good or bad or both.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Pigdeon, Definitely let me what you think - good or bad or both.


Oh, I shall. I have to admit I am biased in his favor. He was my Senator; I've voted for him more than once. I really admire his (and his campaign's) knowledge and use of the internet. He has been doing a weekly podcast for a couple of years, and he and I agree on most policy issues. I wish I had his ambition.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I finished the preface and introduction and am a few pages into the actual book. I like his writing style and know that I am going to enjoy this already. His writing is much like his speeches - very articulate and eloquent - but at the same time - very down to earth.
> 
> PS- I am a conservative but open minded and hopeful about his term.


I feel the same way kirstin...I'm gonna go ahead and order it. Can't beat the price right now.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Oh, I shall. I have to admit I am biased in his favor. He was my Senator; I've voted for him more than once. I really admire his (and his campaign's) knowledge and use of the internet. He has been doing a weekly podcast for a couple of years, and he and I agree on most policy issues. I wish I had his ambition.


well then I really would like to hear your thoughts since we possibly have opposing political views but both think favorably of him.  I've always enjoyed chatting with people who are accepting of other opinions and beliefs. I've learned a lot that way.



Kindled Spirit said:


> I feel the same way kirstin...I'm gonna go ahead and order it. Can't beat the price right now.


Yey! You can read with us and shared your thoughts as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have purchased it and hope to get to it before the Inauguration.

Ann


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've read Dreams of my Father. Like Obama said in the prologue, it could've used 50 or so less pages. It is a bit slow going at points. Still, I liked it a lot and would highly recommend it to anyone who is interested in finding out more about our next President. The most surprising thing I found about the book is that Obama is not as lilly white (no pun intended) as the media makes him out to be. His honesty is pretty refreshing, if not exactly politically prudent.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I purchased it last week & plan to read it also. 

I finished Baby Shark today which was a good read. I have so many samples and am reading & deleting to find my next read. Decisions, decisions!   I am interested in knowing how some of you choose your next book with so many to choose from?

Linda


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I purchased it last week & plan to read it also.
> 
> I finished Baby Shark today which was a good read. I have so many samples and am reading & deleting to find my next read. Decisions, decisions!  I am interested in knowing how some of you choose your next book with so many to choose from?
> 
> Linda


Linda - you read Baby Shark!! I really liked that one - and the 2 that follow it. In fact, when I finished the series, I wrote an email to the author, Robert Fate. He replied by sending me a signed copy of Baby Shark. Wasn't that sweet??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin, Baby Shark was awesome. That was very sweet of Robert Fate to send you a signed copy. I plan to read the others also but need a change for now. I wrote a short review for The Book Corner since it was such a good read.

Linda


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kirstin, Baby Shark was awesome. That was very sweet of Robert Fate to send you a signed copy. I plan to read the others also but need a change for now. I wrote a short review for The Book Corner since it was such a good read.
> 
> Linda


I know - I seconded your recomendation there.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I actually bought the book earlier this year...hmmm, maybe I should start this and we can have our own book club ;-)*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I actually bought the book earlier this year...hmmm, maybe I should start this and we can have our own book club ;-)*


My mother gave this to me for my birthday but as a paper book...and I just can't go there anymore. LOL

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My mother gave this to me for my birthday but as a paper book...and I just can't go there anymore. LOL
> 
> L


*LOL...I'm very tempted to buy the Kindle version but DH will definitely think I've lost my mind *


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am following Barak on Twitter and he is following me.  Wonder if he noticed that I am going to the YMCA this morning,  LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have chosen Dreams of my Father as my next read, what better month to read than election month. I am looking forward to it.  

Linda


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It is flying thru space headed to my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We will put our noses together & dicsuss how we like it once finished.  

Linda


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

This will be like a mini book club Kindle style.


----------

